# The road less traveled



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

hi. my name is lou. i am a christian. and i would like for everyone to feel free to share christian and spiritual and inspirational things here. it can be anything. inspirational music, art, quotes, or humor. or anything that is based on love and kindness as well. please come and have a good time. i saw that i can not post photos for a little bit but, i will try to start us off with something nice here.


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

you only fail when you stop trying.


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

be the reason someone smiles today.


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

God never said that the journey would be easy, but he did say that the arrival would be worthwhile.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 29, 2020)

For years, I used to keep a little black book of spiritual jewels.   Real pick me ups for those days when I was down.  I had not read or used that book in years, but I ran across it recently and read it from cover to cover.    One favorite was from Psalm 23.   Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death..... we were never told to stop, build a cabin and stay there in the valley of the shadow of death.   We are to keep walking through the valley, not canonize the place.   If we keep walking, the darkness will eventually end, and we will see the light


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

thank you for sharing that ellen marie. i am sorry but, i have to go to bed now. have a lovely evening.


----------



## mlh (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 1, 2020)

I enjoyed the book by M Scott Peck that shares the same title as your thread.  It has my favorite definition of love.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 1, 2020)

mlh said:


> you only fail when you stop trying.


This is similar to what the famous NBA legend Michael Jordan said, "You miss 100% of the shots you don't take."


----------



## mlh (Jul 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I enjoyed the book by M Scott Peck that shares the same title as your thread.  It has my favorite definition of love.


would you like to share your favorite definition of love?


----------



## asp3 (Jul 1, 2020)

mlh said:


> would you like to share your favorite definition of love?



The will to extend one's self for the purpose of nurturing one's own or another's spiritual growth


----------



## mlh (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 3, 2020)

*The Road Not Taken*
Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth;
Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim,
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same,
And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I kept the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
I doubted if I should ever come back.
I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I—
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference.
*Robert Frost*


----------



## mlh (Jul 3, 2020)

it is late and i am so sleepy. i wonder if God would mind if i prayed for the neighbors to suddenly be too tired to blow anymore fireworks tonight?


----------



## mlh (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 4, 2020)

i am glad that we are allowed a freedom here in the usa that some places will never know. 
however, i long for the day when i will get to enjoy eternal freedom from all the pains and struggles of this world and this life. i am thankful for all those who have given up their lives and their sanity to protect us and our lands. but, i look forward to being handed over to the loving hands of Christ when my day comes. i wish you all a lovely day.


----------



## mlh (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 4, 2020)

i was going to make this smaller but, it deserves to be big.


----------



## mlh (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I enjoyed the book by M Scott Peck that shares the same title as your thread.  It has my favorite definition of love.


Love is not a feeling , it is an activity and an investment. The will to extend ones self for the purpose of nurturing ones own or another’s spiritual growth


----------



## mlh (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 5, 2020)

have a wonderful week.


----------



## mlh (Jul 6, 2020)

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/4AyG5SW1hu3toT9kd9PSXR


----------



## mlh (Jul 7, 2020)

oh such awful days we are living in. i feel like our Creator is watching over us even in the midst of all this trouble. i believe that He will take our hand and walk with us to ensure that we do not lose our way on the path.

i feel safe in His love despite all that is going on around us.

Lord Jesus i pray that You will continue to watch over all of us and keep us safe. i know that this virus has been brought into this world for a reason. i pray that You will end it soon. amen.​


----------



## mlh (Jul 7, 2020)

have a very blessed day.


----------



## mlh (Jul 9, 2020)

a quiet day here. just reading and relaxing. i am trying to decide whether i want to slip a movie into the dvd player or just sit here and continue reading.

Isaiah 41:10
Don’t be afraid, for I am with you. Don’t be discouraged, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you. I will hold you up with my victorious right hand.

i read the nlt of the bible. it is the easiest for me to understand.


----------



## mlh (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 13, 2020)

​
*Why Should We Be Kind To Others?*

*Kindness provides many benefits to a human being and below is a list of these benefits explained in a bit more detail.*

Being kind (helpful, indulgent, considerate, or humane) to others boosts your serotonin, (the neurotransmitter responsible for feelings of satisfaction and well-being). Kindness leads to many good things like better relationships, improved self-esteem, compassion, happiness, future success, and good mental and physical health. And don’t we all want that for our children, our families, our community, and the world?

Kindness provides many benefits to a human being and below is a list of these benefits explained in a bit more detail.

https://thriveglobal.com/stories/why-should-we-be-kind-to-others/

being nice to others should be a part of our daily routine. do not save it for special occasions.


----------



## mlh (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jul 19, 2020)

have you let God take the wheel in your life? with him in control i have faith that things will be alright. regardless of the outcome. we are only here for a short time on this earth. when the day comes that the Lord calls you home, best to be ready. give your heart and soul to the creator and trust him to care for it. he loves you no matter what. and he is waiting for you to turn around and come back to him today. bless you all.


----------



## mlh (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Aug 16, 2020)

I have not been on much. I was in the hospital briefly for a minor surgery. I am home now and recovering. I hope to be on more. Good night.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 16, 2020)

mlh said:


> I have not been on much. I was in the hospital briefly for a minor surgery. I am home now and recovering. I hope to be on more. Good night.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

Feel better Lou!


----------



## mlh (Aug 16, 2020)

thank you ladies. i am just so very tired. this business of getting old is not for the weak willed. i have been trying to get up and walk around the house some to help build my stamina. i might try tackling the great outdoors later this week.

i have a small garden that needs looking after so i am going to make some calls and see about getting a little help with it just for a couple of weeks. i think this is going to be the last of my gardening this year. it is getting to be too much. i have lots and lots of books and puzzles and things to keep myself entertained so i think i will hang up my gardening gloves. it is time to stop pretending i am as young as i used to be.  

i do hope you both have been well. i am going to get off of here now. i need to put my feet up.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

Glad to hear from you Lou! Glad you're doing ok. If you need help with your garden there's no shame in asking. Surely you could find a service to help you with that. Or maybe a super kind neighbor? *Hopeful look*


----------



## Dolly (Aug 18, 2020)

mlh said:


> thank you ladies. i am just so very tired. this business of getting old is not for the weak willed. i have been trying to get up and walk around the house some to help build my stamina. i might try tackling the great outdoors later this week.
> 
> i have a small garden that needs looking after so i am going to make some calls and see about getting a little help with it just for a couple of weeks. i think this is going to be the last of my gardening this year. it is getting to be too much. i have lots and lots of books and puzzles and things to keep myself entertained so i think i will hang up my gardening gloves. it is time to stop pretending i am as young as i used to be.
> 
> i do hope you both have been well. i am going to get off of here now. i need to put my feet up.


I know where you are coming from. At the moment I have to rest every afternoon and it is really getting on my tripe, so frustrating.


----------



## mlh (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Aug 29, 2020)

Just came home from picking up groceries. I got everything put away and now it is tea time for this old woman.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2020)

What kind of tea? I like Earl Grey.


----------



## mlh (Sep 3, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> What kind of tea? I like Earl Grey.



I prefer that Sleepy Time tea. I do not care for the caffeine.


----------



## mlh (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Sep 6, 2020)

I am having my morning tea and I have housework to do. And this will be accompanying me.


----------



## mlh (Sep 6, 2020)

_I hope everyone has a lovely labor day._


----------



## mlh (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Sep 7, 2020)

I found an article on untranslatable emotions I thought was interesting.

Untranslatable emotions.

_Have you ever felt a little *mbuki-mvuki *– the irresistible urge to “shuck off your clothes as you dance”? Perhaps a little *kilig – *the jittery fluttering feeling as you talk to someone you fancy? How about *uitwaaien* – which encapsulates the revitalising effects of taking a walk in the wind?

These words – taken from Bantu, Tagalog, and Dutch – have no direct English equivalent, but they represent very precise emotional experiences that are neglected in our language. And if Tim Lomas at the University of East London has his way, they might soon become much more familiar._


----------



## mlh (Sep 7, 2020)

Good night and have a wonderful week.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 7, 2020)

The most moving time we had was in the amphitheater in Ephesus. This was where Paul preached to the Ephesians. There were two men there playing guitar and pan flute, and they played "How Great Thou Art".


----------



## mlh (Sep 11, 2020)

It is so sad. So many people are going through terrible bouts of depression right now. Yesterday was suicide awareness day. Perhaps we should take it upon ourselves to reach out to those we know are hurting. It might help a lot.

A friend called me this morning. I have not spoken with her in a very long time. She wanted to check up on me. We had a nice visit. I am having a very late lunch today and I am going to settle in with some ice cream and a book. Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## mlh (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Sep 12, 2020)

My prayer for all of us this day is that we make smart decisions concerning this virus and behave accordingly. I pray that we can all find it in ourselves to do better and not live lives full of hate. I pray that God look after those of us who are hurting and help them to find their way. In Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2020)

mlh said:


> I am having my morning tea and I have housework to do. And this will be accompanying me.


I likes them all, have sung most of them many times, but especially likes 'Jesus Hold My Hand'.


----------

